
How to Store Light and Understand the Laser Principle - m-app
https://www.rp-photonics.com/spotlight_2015_11_28.html
======
fitzwatermellow
Wonderful site! Includes a comprehensive open-access encyclopedia of photonics
and links to suppliers.

As to the actual question of storing light, article admits the impracticality
of any sort of "box o' mirrors" approach. Although truthfully it would make a
fun experiment. I think nature provides a much more elegant solution in the
form of crystals that can absorb and re-emit photons when excited, of which
modern tech has made ample use thereof.

